# Cost of PC in Portugal



## redbourn

I'm thinking of bringing my hi-end pc and monitor to Portugal in a few weeks time; with all that that entails :-(

Plan B would be to sell my pc at a major price loss and to buy a high-end laptop.

Lenovo IdeaPad Y580

The above costs around 950 euros in Israel.

How much does it cost in Portugal?

If you can't see the same model then please post something similar and the price.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## MrBife

Portugal is a bit slow on getting latest models, this shop sells Lenovo and has a lower spec model

Mbit | comprar LENOVO - TP E520 (i5-2430M/4GB/500GB/W7P) ( NZ3B5PG )

Amazon.co.uk has the one you want and delivers free to Portugal

Lenovo Ideapad Y580 15.6-inch Laptop (Dawn Grey) (Intel Core i7 3610QM 2.30GHz, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 64GB SSD, Blu-ray, LAN, WLAN, BT, Webcam, nVIDIA Graphics, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories

The price is quite a bit more than Israel so it may be best to buy there and bring with you (check possible customs implications on new goods entering from outside EU before you travel).

I would say go back to plan 1 - bring your existing PC and Monitor with you - if it's second hand there shouldn't be customs difficulties + invest in a UPS when you get here.


----------



## pintarroxo

The question to consider is not only how much it costs in Portugal, but also whether you are using Euros, Shekels, GBP or something else. Until I started earning Euros here, I had to think in terms of USD; a 1.000 Euro laptop would have cost approx $1,300 of my money.


----------



## redbourn

MrBife said:


> Portugal is a bit slow on getting latest models, this shop sells Lenovo and has a lower spec model
> 
> Mbit | comprar LENOVO - TP E520 (i5-2430M/4GB/500GB/W7P) ( NZ3B5PG )
> 
> Amazon.co.uk has the one you want and delivers free to Portugal
> 
> Lenovo Ideapad Y580 15.6-inch Laptop (Dawn Grey) (Intel Core i7 3610QM 2.30GHz, 8GB RAM, 1TB HDD, 64GB SSD, Blu-ray, LAN, WLAN, BT, Webcam, nVIDIA Graphics, Windows 7 Home Premium 64-Bit): Amazon.co.uk: Computers & Accessories
> 
> The price is quite a bit more than Israel so it may be best to buy there and bring with you (check possible customs implications on new goods entering from outside EU before you travel).
> 
> I would say go back to plan 1 - bring your existing PC and Monitor with you - if it's second hand there shouldn't be customs difficulties + invest in a UPS when you get here.


Thanks. I am going to try and sell my pc. Would be arriving in Portugal as a tourist with EU passport and carrying new laptop as hand-luggage. Do you foresee a problem?

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redbourn

pintarroxo said:


> The question to consider is not only how much it costs in Portugal, but also whether you are using Euros, Shekels, GBP or something else. Until I started earning Euros here, I had to think in terms of USD; a 1.000 Euro laptop would have cost approx $1,300 of my money.


Will have to try and get my head around that ;-)

I won't be working in Portugal and will be getting same pensions that I'm getting now.

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## redbourn

Well the cat is now amongst the pigeons!

A woman came by on Friday and wants to take over my lease and buy the furniture.

She wants to move in on June 20! 

She is supposed to sign and pay tomorrow. Had the jitters since Friday!

Air fares are quite a bit cheaper after July 2nd than in June and I can't imagine why.

I can hang out with friends for a while in Tel Aviv.

Michael


----------



## canoeman

If you want a price comparison site for Portugal try this one KuantoKusta – Comparador de preços e guia de compras online but bear in mind it is getting increasingly difficult to buy laptops especially with English keyboards, as Mr Bife says Amazon will deliver to Portugal free if order +£25 and fulfilled by Amazon, but there are also other UK computer companies that will supply for reasonable carraige


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> If you want a price comparison site for Portugal try this one KuantoKusta – Comparador de preços e guia de compras online but bear in mind it is getting increasingly difficult to buy laptops especially with English keyboards, as Mr Bife says Amazon will deliver to Portugal free if order +£25 and fulfilled by Amazon, but there are also other UK computer companies that will supply for reasonable carraige


Thanks for that.

Michael


----------



## Domicilium

try this site as they post the various prices from many shops: Kuantokusta o seu guia de compras


----------



## redbourn

Domicilium said:


> try this site as they post the various prices from many shops: Kuantokusta o seu guia de compras


Thanks. Discovered that hi-tech is cheaper here so I bought a laptop and a friend will ship my PC once I have an address.

I'm bearing in mind that I can only make 3 shipments because they're being sent from outside the EU.

My apartment has been rerented and I'm surrounded by things that I'm either going to give away, try to sell or will ship or take with me.

Will arrive in Lisbon within a couple of weeks and stay at a B&B

Michael


----------



## canoeman

redbourn said:


> I'm bearing in mind that I can only make 3 shipments because they're being sent from outside the EU.
> 
> l


Why do you think it's 3 shipments, it's about value, generally if under 4000€ they reguire 1 form that allows them to be released IVA free immediately, *but it's 1 shipment that might comprise more than 1 box*, unless you've information to the contrary, over 4000€ value requires different form

Easier to get it right before you leave than have any nasty surprises with Customs here


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Why do you think it's 3 shipments, it's about value, generally if under 4000€ they reguire 1 form that allows them to be released IVA free immediately, *but it's 1 shipment that might comprise more than 1 box*, unless you've information to the contrary, over 4000€ value requires different form
> 
> Easier to get it right before you leave than have any nasty surprises with Customs here


Thanks.

I will check it out: I was going on info posted on this forum.

Didn't make much sense to me and I even asked, "What happens if I'm a tourist and somebody sends me a package?".

As it happens it wasn't really harmful because it caused me to think about what I really needed to send!

Just booked my ticket - 

Departure: Tuesday 06 of August 2013, 01:20 hs. from Tel Aviv Yafo, Ben Gurion International, Israel (TLV)

Arrival: Tuesday 06 of August 2013, 04:55 hs. to Cologne, Koeln/bonn, Germany (CGN)
Status of the flight: Confirmed


----------



## canoeman

Really thought it had been made obvious to you it's 1 shipment, as your 1st flying into Germany then you also need to make clear when you check the "free" of import duty & IVA for personal affects that your destination is Portugal and not Germany


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Really thought it had been made obvious to you it's 1 shipment, as your 1st flying into Germany then you also need to make clear when you check the "free" of import duty & IVA for personal affects that your destination is Portugal and not Germany


I'm only arriving with one suitcase and a laptop (with receipt).

I have (all will have) prepared three boxes labeled 1-3, 2-3, 3-3, with customs details that a friend will forward to me once I have an address and have registered as a resident.

Thanks for taking care of me ;-)

Michael

P.S. They certainly make IVA complicated.

VAT rates

IVA geral (general): Charged on prepared food, non-essential products and services. Also on solar/alternative energy equipment, agriculture machines, electricity and natural gas, fire prevention and fire fighting equipment, lawyers, solicitors and legal representatives at a rate of 23 percent; in Madeira the rate is 22 percent, in Azores 16 percent.
IVA intermedio (intermediate): Charged on bottled spring and mineral water. Theatre, cinema and tickets for entertainment. Fuel and oils used for heating, fishing, agricultural machines. Household services by a third party (electricians, plumbers, housekeepers, etc. ) at a rate of 13 percent; in Madeira the intermediate VAT rate is 12 percent, in Azores 9 percent. For a list of items subject to intermediate VAT: Click here (in Portuguese)
IVA reduzido (reduced): Charged on non-processed food (fresh meats, fresh fish, bird eggs, etc.) and non-processed packaged foods, lodgings and at 6 percent; in Madeira at 5 percent and Azores at 4 percent.


----------



## canoeman

IVA no different to any other EU country all have different rates

*HIDE the receipt for laptop you're supposed to have owned it for a year *

As these are personal effects you are having forwarded at a later date when you have an address I think you might have missed the point *that you must prior to your move* have completed necessary clearance/forms with the *Portuguese Consulate in Israel* so they are free of import duty or IVA it's this paperwork Certificado de Bagagem that will allow them in "free" not a standard customs declaration supplied by shipper and completed by you.

If you don't do this then they will be subject to whatever duty or IVA Customs decide on so you need to check with the Consulate what you need to do
get a 
Certificado de Bagagem 
or
possibly due to value/contents then just the Customs form *might* be sufficient


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> IVA no different to any other EU country all have different rates
> 
> *HIDE the receipt for laptop you're supposed to have owned it for a year *
> 
> As these are personal effects you are having forwarded at a later date when you have an address I think you might have missed the point *that you must prior to your move* have completed necessary clearance/forms with the *Portuguese Consulate in Israel* so they are free of import duty or IVA it's this paperwork Certificado de Bagagem that will allow them in "free" not a standard customs declaration supplied by shipper and completed by you.
> 
> If you don't do this then they will be subject to whatever duty or IVA Customs decide on so you need to check with the Consulate what you need to do
> get a
> Certificado de Bagagem
> or
> possibly due to value/contents then just the Customs form *might* be sufficient


Thanks for those pointers!

I will be in Tel Aviv for a few days next week so I will go into the Consulate.

Pretty amazing to me that they might try to charge me tax on used clothes and an electric razor etc. I will take them info on my pc that I bought 2 years ago, plus two monitors.

Sorry if I see dim on this stuff but it's 12 years since I made any kind of serious move and the EU bureaucracy is pretty amazing to me, and especially so since I'm British.

Michael


----------



## canoeman

It's unfortunately because your moving from a Non EU country to EU, the same issues would arise with any EU country you moved too, but your British Nationality does sweep aside a whole lot of other issues


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> IVA no different to any other EU country all have different rates
> 
> *HIDE the receipt for laptop you're supposed to have owned it for a year *
> 
> As these are personal effects you are having forwarded at a later date when you have an address I think you might have missed the point *that you must prior to your move* have completed necessary clearance/forms with the *Portuguese Consulate in Israel* so they are free of import duty or IVA it's this paperwork Certificado de Bagagem that will allow them in "free" not a standard customs declaration supplied by shipper and completed by you.
> 
> If you don't do this then they will be subject to whatever duty or IVA Customs decide on so you need to check with the Consulate what you need to do
> get a
> Certificado de Bagagem
> or
> possibly due to value/contents then just the Customs form *might* be sufficient


What do you say that I prepare three lists and take them to the consulate next week along with my UK passport.

Box 1 computer - computador with docs to show that I've owned it for two years. Valor 170 euros

Box 2 monitors de imagem Valor 125 euros

Box 3 roupas, aparador de pêlos; pequenos aparelhos de cozinha, fones de ouvido; esteira do exercício; escala de banheiro Valor 60 euros

Thanks,

Michael


----------



## canoeman

Why not contact them before you go and ask exactly what they want for this certificate? then it's not a wasted trip or maybe requires a second trip


----------



## oronero

Just to say that I compared the prices of computers from the links provided by *Canoeman* and there is little difference between Portugal and UK prices, both for computers and software, in fact Portugal is slightly cheaper.

However what you may need to consider is keyboard configuration and programme languages if they are different.


----------



## canoeman

That's the real issue now getting increasingly difficult to get a UK keyboard especially with laptops and unless careful as you point out O/S language, as English is my primary language, I just have on screen keyboards for Portuguese and French


----------



## oronero

I just thought that this thread needed pulling back into the remit of the title, talking about boxes of old junk, being shipped from outside of the EU and possible taxation upon their entry into the country, will provide little help for future users seeking information about PC prices in Portugal!


----------



## canoeman

Yes unfortunately redburn seemed to have missed the plot in shipping personal effects from a non EU country.
I still find UK far more competitive on prices although gap is narrowing, printers still a lot cheaper in UK and as I tend to buy "brands" don't have any problems with service and warranties


----------



## redbourn

oronero said:


> Just to say that I compared the prices of computers from the links provided by *Canoeman* and there is little difference between Portugal and UK prices, both for computers and software, in fact Portugal is slightly cheaper.
> 
> However what you may need to consider is keyboard configuration and programme languages if they are different.


Thanks.

Program language is English and keyboard language language can be changed, although the physical keyboard language is English with embossed Hebrew. 

I will either use a virtual keyboard or stick on letters for Portuguese.

But thanks for pointing it out as I hadn't thought about it.

Michael

P.S. Or there's this Portuguese Accent Codes


----------



## oronero

*Michael*, thankyou for that link.


----------



## redbourn

canoeman said:


> Yes unfortunately redburn seemed to have missed the plot in shipping personal effects from a non EU country.
> I still find UK far more competitive on prices although gap is narrowing, printers still a lot cheaper in UK and as I tend to buy "brands" don't have any problems with service and warranties


Some of the major "cash and carry computer stores" in Israel now export to the UK.

I bought a Lenovo.

The place where I bought my laptop has 5-6 stores and if you go to one of them (I had mine shipped for no extra charge) you stand in line, and the line is there all day long.

If each store sells 4-5 computers and hour 12 hours a day at 5-6 stores, plus Internet orders!

Just imagine the buying power!

MS has it's biggest R&D in Israel outside of the US and Intel makes it's chips here.

"Missed the plot"? ;-) 

What I'm bringing is of so little total value that I haven't really had my attention on it until now, but I appreciate the help and for bringing it back into focus.

As Cliff Richard sang (he was here last week), I'm 'travelling light' and really glad to have got rid of so much stuff!

Michael


----------



## canoeman

"Missed the plot"? ;-) because you suddenly piped up with apparently not understanding how to import personal possessions although we've covered it extensively in other posts, what you consider of little value Customs might not

Personally find the on screen or virtual keyboards easiest to use as I can swap easily between languages, when buying here it's making sure no ones already started Portuguese O/S as it's very difficult to revert to English plus there are a lot O/S "copies" floating around in Portugal


----------



## redbourn

I am in Lisbon at a B&B in Anjos.

The guy at the consulate told me to take the PC on the plane (cheaper than mail) and just walk in with it which is what I did, and there were no problems.

One of my other two boxes has two monitors in it which he said are very cheap here (Portugal) and said that I should just mail them because any possible import duty would be cheaper than him filling out the forms.

The other box has mostly clothes and he said not to worry duty.

The night flight which left and 1:00 had a three hour stopover in Koln so I ended up only getting about 90 minutes sleep, so am feeling the need for a nap.

Tomorrow I will start checking out apartments but the people that run the B&B are already looking for me.

A great taxi driver story!

I was pretty amazed by the taxi driver that drove me from Lisbon airport. He helped me load and unload things at both ends and I asked him what size tip was normal.

He said a tip wasn't necessary but I could give one if I wanted to.

I offered him 2 euros ($2.60) and he said that 1 euro was enough and returned one of them.

Looking out of my bedroom window, I feel like I'm in Paris.

http://i39.tinypic.com/2mdq98n.jpg

Michael


----------

